# Referrals



## Sickdog (Nov 7, 2021)

Ok so I've referred about 11 people. 3 got on and 1 quit so far. What I'm wondering about though is on the target pay and benefits website under my referrals, it has all their names and dates they were referred but the sections labeled as application stage and progress next to their names are all blank. December i should be recieving a referral bonus but something makes me think I wont get it cause of the lack of info on my referral page.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2021)

Referral bonuses
					

So this actually may be the wrong forum, but I'll ask since I work at a distribution center. My DC is offering a referral bonus and I've submitted two names thus far. I put my second one in tonight and noticed my other one was closed. I contacted my candidate and asked if they had been contacted...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Great (Nov 8, 2021)

I refer someone and his 90 day was up on Nov 5. I check on workday to timelines and it show I will get my bonus on Thursday which is my next pay day.


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 8, 2021)

I've already posted there like 2 months ago lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 8, 2021)

Sickdog said:


> I've already posted there like 2 months ago lol


Does your hr keep track manually?


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 9, 2021)

I have no idea if they keep track manually


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2021)

You might want to ask your hr. Tell them how many folks you had referred. But, the folks you know might of forgotten to mention that they were referred by you.


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 12, 2021)

What's weird is they all said when they filled out their applications there was no option to mention a referral.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2021)

Sickdog said:


> What's weird is they all said when they filled out their applications there was no option to mention a referral.


talk to your hr.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 12, 2021)

Sickdog said:


> What's weird is they all said when they filled out their applications there was no option to mention a referral.


To refer someone you have to do the following:
-log in to workday
-click “careers”
-find the posting for warehouse worker/associate for your building
-click “refer”
-fill in their name & email
-click submit
Then a link to the application will be sent to them where you will be listed as referring them.


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 12, 2021)

That's exactly how I done it


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 12, 2021)

Heres how it looks beside their names. All info on them is listed on my app but the rest of the blocks by their names are empty when I know 3 have already been hired since receiving their emails. It just seems weird.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 13, 2021)

Are you sure they used the link from the email to apply? I had one who didn’t and they have nothing in those fields, so who knows if I’ll get that bonus, but another did use it and the fields are filled in on theirs.


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 13, 2021)

Shit idk I'd hope so


----------



## Oops (Nov 13, 2021)

Mine shows names of referrals.  I know someone who referred a few people and never got their bonus after 90 days, but the new hires did.  HR told them "too bad".  The person referring pressed the issue but I haven't heard an update yet.  Kind of shitty.  HR in my DC is pretty useless.  They always seem to want to get rid of you as soon as you walk in the door.


----------



## targetdude1 (Nov 19, 2021)

dang 11 referrals? so that'd be like, 16 grand? geez. wish i had friends.

the few relatives i know that i could refer, i dont think theyre built for target mentally.


----------

